# Looking for assist ragarding SMART ANTENNA project



## hajar2008 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

l'm doing my final year project and l have to design, develop and implement a smart broadband antenna ... But l dont know how to start my desing and what is the best program to use ... l have been advised to use ANSOFT program .... 

therefore, l need your help and assist in terms of : 

. how to specify my parameters ... what should be my Frequency, type of antenna ( adaptive array, switched array, microstrip array, aperture array), effictive dielectric constant, ... etc, so l can calculate the rest parameters such as L, W and so on... 

. what is the suitable program to do design and stimulate my antenna ... 


Your help and support are highly appreciated ...


----------

